# Most trustworthy sources of SARMS and Peptides?



## Papa Lazarou

As above.

Needs to be trustworthy and contain the content they claim.

After:

*SARMS*



*MK677*


*LGD-4033*


*YK11*


*MK2866*


*Peps*



*Ipamorelin*


*1295 W DAC*


*Peg MGF*


*IGF 1- LR3*


----------



## Bish83

I am and I think dacia can be gotten from toms


----------



## Cronus

Looking for legit RC site for sarms too, particularly MK677 - the stuff gives me amazing sleep when I bought the DNA's retail version


----------



## steveweaver

Evolution Peptides for Peps are very good, not sure about the SARMS. I found them comparable to SRC. I hear RUI-Products are also good but not used them. By the way these are in the states.

I have used UK sources and not been impressed.


----------



## 31205

Uk peptides I think I used.


----------



## warsteiner

www.purepeptidesuk.com for peptides and receptorchem.co.uk for SARMS have always worked well for me.


----------



## swole troll

*Ipamorelin*


*1295 W DAC*


*Peg MGF*


*IGF 1- LR3*


www.peptidesuk.com



*MK677*


*LGD-4033*


*YK11*


*MK2866*


www.jwsupplements.co.uk


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Thanks guys - with the SARMS from www.jwsupplements.co.uk, there are different brands - any better than others or pretty much same as each other?


----------



## Big Ian

swole troll said:


> *Ipamorelin*
> 
> 
> *1295 W DAC*
> 
> 
> *Peg MGF*
> 
> 
> *IGF 1- LR3*
> 
> 
> www.peptidesuk.com
> 
> 
> 
> *MK677*
> 
> 
> *LGD-4033*
> 
> 
> *YK11*
> 
> 
> *MK2866*
> 
> 
> www.jwsupplements.co.uk


 Agree here


----------



## Quackerz

Have used purepeptides and ukpeptides. Both good.


----------



## UncleSam1776

http://www.iron-dragon.com/


----------



## S1dhu82

warsteiner said:


> www.purepeptidesuk.com for peptides and receptorchem.co.uk for SARMS have always worked well for me.


 Defo best place 4 sarms get the liquid form.


----------



## steveweaver

Has anyone compared various UK peptide sources with some of the USA peps? I did a comparison with Evolution (GHRP2/Mod GRF) and found them much stronger than those in the UK. I don't want to name the source in the UK, but that's my findings.


----------



## Theorist

steveweaver said:


> Has anyone compared various UK peptide sources with some of the USA peps? I did a comparison with Evolution (GHRP2/Mod GRF) and found them much stronger than those in the UK. I don't want to name the source in the UK, but that's my findings.


 Funny because everyone says stuff from Evolution is underdosed (peptides and rc's).


----------



## steveweaver

That's strange - Using there peps from last year (had some left in the fridge) and found them very strong. Recently used the MT2 and it is working well.

I have only used their MT2, GRP2, IPAM and Mod-GRF.

Can only go by my anecdotal evidence.


----------



## 3752

steveweaver said:


> That's strange - Using there peps from last year (had some left in the fridge) and found them very strong. Recently used the MT2 and it is working well.
> 
> I have only used their MT2, GRP2, IPAM and Mod-GRF.
> 
> Can only go by my anecdotal evidence.


 left in the fridge reconstituted ?

i have used a lot of sources in my time and certainly found some sources better than others but the divide was not a UK/USA one


----------



## steveweaver

Pscarb said:


> left in the fridge reconstituted ?
> 
> i have used a lot of sources in my time and certainly found some sources better than others but the divide was not a UK/USA one


 Not reconstituted! If I did, I would pre-loaded syringes and freeze them, for MT2 and GHRPS etc.

The best were SRC, then possibly Toms, then with good value for money Evolution. The UK supplier worked, but felt they were not as strong, maybe I was unlucky. Now I am willing to try some of the recommended suppliers in the UK and provide feedback.

What are your experience's then Paul?


----------



## 3752

steveweaver said:


> Not reconstituted! If I did, I would pre-loaded syringes and freeze them, for MT2 and GHRPS etc.
> 
> The best were SRC, then possibly Toms, then with good value for money Evolution. The UK supplier worked, but felt they were not as strong, maybe I was unlucky. Now I am willing to try some of the recommended suppliers in the UK and provide feedback.
> 
> What are your experience's then Paul?


 I have had loads of experiance with many different sources and certainly disagree with your answer above about SRC being better than Tom's


----------



## steveweaver

Pscarb said:


> I have had loads of experiance with many different sources and certainly disagree with your answer above about SRC being better than Tom's


 Well we all are entitled to our own opinion and that is mine. No studies to prove other wise. Just like some people say one brand of GH is better than another.

Unless we do a lab analysis of each batch and compare, it's only anecdotal evidence.


----------



## 3752

steveweaver said:


> Well we all are entitled to our own opinion and that is mine. No studies to prove other wise. Just like some people say one brand of GH is better than another.
> 
> Unless we do a lab analysis of each batch and compare, it's only anecdotal evidence.


 Exactly and I am not saying your opinion does not count I just disagree with it


----------



## steveweaver

That's fair enough Paul.

Don't get me wrong I think Toms peps are very good. IMO, SRC when they originally started production had the slight edge and as they are no longer around (too my knowledge) Toms are the best, pricier, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## LeeBargh

Anyone used these guys.....they seem cheap?

https://maxmusclelabs.com/


----------

